# Ipod Touch ne peut plus aller sur Safari



## ladidi (14 Mai 2011)

Bonjour a tous,
Voilà, je ne peut plus aller sur Safari avec mon Ipod Touch quand il est connecté sur ma freebox. 
Un message me met que je ne suis pas connecté sur internet alors que si. Quand je me connecte sur un autre réseau (ex: Neuf wifi), sa marche parfaitement.
J'ai essayer de restaurer mon Ipod Touch, mais rien en fait.
Que puis-je faire?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide précieuse!


----------



## Vallle (19 Mai 2011)

Peut etre un problème avec ta Free .. Ta connexion sur tes ordis ne plante pas ??


----------

